# best plant for outdoor grow



## grass hopper (Jul 3, 2012)

we have a 6 month grow season here and looking for something with at least 15% thc,huge buds and VERY mould resistant.had lots of mould last year and worried about this year.also hear peeps mention great or favorite plants,but can't find.any help would be great.thanks as always


----------



## Nico (Jul 4, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> we have a 6 month grow season here and looking for something with at least 15% thc,huge buds and VERY mould resistant.had lots of mould last year and worried about this year.also hear peeps mention great or favorite plants,but can't find.any help would be great.thanks as always


 
Depends on where you are in the world.. Temperature, moisture etc


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 4, 2012)

on the east coast.new england


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 4, 2012)

am on east coast.  new england


----------



## drfting07 (Jul 4, 2012)

i would chose an Indica dominant strain so you can finish before the season ends.


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 4, 2012)

when i go to single seed,its a blast but overwhelming.when ever i spy somrthing i really like,its currently unavailable.when i hear someone here mention their favorite,i cant locate it.


----------



## Lobstah (Jul 4, 2012)

ive done white widow an dj shorts blueberry  finished for both the end first week october usually   last year harvested a week early when the rains came


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 7, 2012)

anyone know where i can locate some purplewreck x blue moonshine girl????


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 7, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> anyone know where i can locate some purplewreck x blue moonshine girl????



Only in my tent!


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 12, 2012)

i dont understand why peeps dont share their favs for outdoor grow.years from now,should i survive,surely will have tried and true favs. would be happy to share with rookee grower.sorry if not asking well


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 12, 2012)

my favorite outdoor plant is the one i harvest at the end of the season---don't care what the strain is---6 months survival in the OD is good enough for me---theft, weather, bugs, deer, skunk, rats, grasshoppers, disease is a battle


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2012)

trial and error....Ive ran many diffrent strains out side..some do great as some dont...the trial and error is on Mother nature..Last Summer My Pink Lemonaid finished mid sept...which is very fast...is why she is in the Yard again...like the other meber said..look for a short flower time Indicas...



> would be happy to share with rookee grower.sorry if not asking well



this statement may cause you trouble here......be safe:48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 12, 2012)

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> i dont understand why peeps dont share their favs for outdoor grow.years from now,should i survive,surely will have tried and true favs. would be happy to share with rookee grower.sorry if not asking well



I have never grown her outdoors. So i dont even know if its my fav. I have shared. Just not here on this site as its a big no-no. I gave out 2 so far. 1 made it, but hes not a member here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 12, 2012)

> hes not a member here.




:lama:   Im A Member of a Country club...growing and smokeing weed is all I does...


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 14, 2012)

nouvellechef, i didn't mean physically sharing. meant sharing of info on great outdoor plant...THANKS MUCH for your past sharing info with me. 

4u2smoke-THANKS-sept. sounds great!where do you trust and get PINK LEMONADE ???sorry bout my HOW COME question.wanted info on super outdoor plant and where to find them-got impatient-stupid-sorry and you also,thanks much for past sharing with me.

gonna post some pics later today.let me know what you guys think


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 14, 2012)

Ahh gotcha


----------



## randm999 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been growing for several years, and have tried many different strains.
First off I have to say that the strain you choose to grow is dominated by your location. Short growing seasons reqire a indica dominant strain or a sativa like C99 that is a seven week plant. 
That said I planted six Mr. Nice from clones that I took a chance on and am so damned impressed with its vigor and stamina that I am considering growing nothing but this strain! I haven't had a chance yet to give it the old smoke test, but I've never seen a plant grow as lush and beautifull as this strain. I planted on May 15, they where around a ft. tall at the time, and now they are all over 5 ft. tall and just as big around. Thats only 2 months growth! Kind of scary! Also I've noticed that they seem to be a bit more bug resistant than my other strains. I have no reason why this is so, but I'm happy with that. 
For short growing season areas, and for those that prefer a sativa to an india I can't recomend anything more than C-99. or cindy 99 as it is also known as. I grew this strain last year and it actually matured faster than some of my indica dominant strains. I harvested mine in late Oct. It is also a good producer, as I averaged around a lb. per plant. But watch out for powder mildew and bud rot on this one, as it is a bit more prone to infestation.

Hope this helps


----------



## grass hopper (Jul 28, 2012)

THANKS rm999 wher can i find some Mr. nice???


----------

